# Poseidon's Palace Tanks



## bigmatt (9 Mar 2011)

Hello all,
Has anyone had an Optiwhite off Poseidon's Palace tank manufacturers in Keighley?  I'm rather tempted by the 30cm cube for £64...
Just wondering what the quality is like
CHeers
Matt


----------



## Nelson (9 Mar 2011)

not optiwhite though.
viewtopic.php?f=21&t=15043


----------



## bigmatt (9 Mar 2011)

Think he may have started doing opti-white
http://www.aquarist-classifieds.co.uk/p ... 202281.php

M


----------



## vauxhallmark (9 Mar 2011)

There's a very recent thread started here: http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... ns#p156084
by someone who has just bought a tank from them, and seems pretty pleased with it.

I had a look at their website, went to "photographs", then "bare aquariums", and the eighth photo in the gallery was this: http://poseidons-palace.co.uk/Poseidons ... play_media

I would cry if I had paid money for that.

Maybe they have got much better, and just need to update their gallery, but if they realy think that putting this photo up as an example of their work is an advert then.......................I don't know.

Don't have any personal experience, so all I'm doing is showing you the last two sightings I've had of Poseidon's Palace on the internets.

Good luck with your search!!

Mark


----------



## Garuf (9 Mar 2011)

Hot shi... I did better on my window pane tank and I was 17 and used loly sticks instead of a gun!

Keighly isn't so far from me, I might try and arrange a meeting


----------



## strat100 (10 Mar 2011)

Garuf you can always pop round and see my tank for yourself,i only live down the road from you,pm me if your interested.


----------



## bigmatt (10 Mar 2011)

That gallery doesn't do them many favours, does it!!! Glad that strat100 has had a much happier recent experience!
Might give them a go when i get paid....if i can sneak it past my wife...
M


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Mar 2011)

if you look close at strat100 tanks there is quite a lot of silicone there, also checked their gallery last night and saw that photo posted above and though to myself "Why put something like that on your photo gallery" lol


----------



## strat100 (10 Mar 2011)

That is true about the silicone,but its there for a reason,on a rimless 4x2x2 you have to have a silicone thickness the same size as the glass,which is 12mm, really went into this very deeply,because at first i thought you had to use 15mm glass for the tank,but i am assured and can back it up with specs etc that you can use 12mm as long as silicone same thickness as glass.
Just one point i want to make and that is i have no affiliation at all with posiedon at all,just took a chance and i think was rewarded with a well done tank.


----------



## strat100 (10 Mar 2011)

I have sent an email to jez at poseidon asking him to come onboard and answer any questions you might have.


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Mar 2011)

strat100 said:
			
		

> I have sent an email to jez at poseidon asking him to come onboard and answer any questions you might have.


That will be in breach of the forum policy, if people want to ask question they should email the company directly.


----------



## strat100 (10 Mar 2011)

ooops sorry folks my apologies.please delete my last post.


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Mar 2011)

There is no problem in members discussing it, just the company cannot themselves promote their products on the general forums.


----------



## Garuf (10 Mar 2011)

strat100 said:
			
		

> Garuf you can always pop round and see my tank for yourself,i only live down the road from you,pm me if your interested.


Where are you based?


----------



## strat100 (10 Mar 2011)

Pudsey,near thornbury barracks


----------



## poseidons-palace (24 Jun 2011)

Hi Strat, thanks for trying to big me up but i think it is about time i started to stand up and be counted, Hopefully the aquarium is still going strong.

A few words in my defence 

Photos on my website are a testament of how bad and how little i knew right in the very begining when i first started manufacturing aquariums.

I never realised that they would come under such scrutiny, and for that reason you would of thought i would have removed them. 

Sadly i don't succumb to pressure (thanks for the heads up LondonDragon  ) i just take it on the chin and make things better  . 

Ok now the honesty: 

I had no experince of ever making an aquarium up until about 4 years ago and yes there were problems ( i can see that now) with the silicon edges but this is a thing of the past. 

As an independent manufacturer my aquariums have been some of, if not, the cheapest in the UK for the last 3+ years  . 

For a guy that is making them out of his garage, and holding down a 9-5 at the same time that is something i think i can boast about. 

How can the big guys justify their prices? 

If i was manufacturing aquaria in the quantities of the other manufacturers i would undoubtably be the cheapest aquarium manufacturer in the country. 

The reason: 

I am a realist I know that people work hard to pay for the things they love (afterall the whole reason io started manufacturing aquariums in the first place was because i didn't want to have to pay ridiculous prices for my hobby).

I try to take onboard any feedback I get and improve on this the next time I manufacture. I am currently trying to manufacture an aquarium with no silicon showing on the upright panels whatsoever. To quote a proverb " a journey of a thousand miles begins with but a single step".

I always intend to manufacture to the best of my abilities but within the constraints of safety, hence the self calculating AQUARIUM / RIMLESS AQUARIUM (designed and copyrighted by Poseidon's Palace) Building software on my website. Neither of which will allow you to build an aquarium that is unsafe (in theory). Not Less than 2 for braced and not less than 4 for braceless.

A braced 72x24x24 although it is safe to manufacture from 8mm glass it would not be the advised thickness and would be manufactured from 10mm just as the other manufacturers do.

I also try to pass on the knowledge that I get as I progress further, to those who can benefit from it. I.E. Optihwite glass scratches for fun (those who have them already know this). 

If you want to spend your hard earned cash on an Optiwhite aquarium I will make it for you but i will also advise that you only need the panels that you are looking at in Optiwhite, afterall if the back is against the wall what is the point of spending the extra money.

To bring my rant / self justification to an end all i can say is " I know I cannot please everybody and I know that no matter what, someone will always find a fault, Afterall its human nature to point out the failings of others as it makes us feel better about ourselves. 

If repeat orders from retailers (Rare Aquatics  , Itchy Feet Cleethorpes  , Cheshire reef Aquatics  ) and other independant buyers are a condemnation of my handy work then all i can say is bring it on!!!.

Thanks

I am sure there will be comments.

Jez aka Poseidon's Palace


----------

